
Viigo Joins RIM - davidw
http://bulletins.viigo.com/2010/03/26/breaking-news-viigo-joins-rim/
======
nanospider
When I read this first I thought Viggo <http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0001557/>
was joining RIM and then I.....

------
davidw
This is kind of interesting for me because Viigo utilizes Hecl as a scripting
language for their application.

